
Big Five Traits and Inclusive Generalized Prejudice - barry-cotter
https://psyarxiv.com/6vqwk/
======
barry-cotter
The thrust of the study is that people low in agreeableness have a low opinion
of more or less everybody and all groups, whereas previously it had been
thought they were prejudiced against low status groups.

Seems relevant to this discuss about Mencken

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16199762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16199762)

> Existing meta-analytic evidence finds that low levels of Openness and
> Agreeableness correlate with generalized prejudice. However, previous
> studies relied on restricted operationalizations of generalized prejudice
> that only assessed prejudice toward disadvantaged, low-status groups. Across
> four samples (total N = 7,543), we tested the associations between Big Five
> traits and generalized prejudice using an inclusive operationalization of
> generalized prejudice. A meta-analysis of these findings indicates that
> Openness was only very weakly related to inclusive generalized prejudice, r
> = -.03, 95%CI [-.07, -.001], whereas low Agreeableness was reliably
> associated with inclusive generalized prejudice (r = -.23, 95%CI [-.31,
> -.16]). We additionally found that perceived target ideology moderated
> relationships between Openness and Conscientiousness and prejudice, and that
> perceived target status moderated relationships between Agreeableness and
> Extraversion and prejudice. These results provide new and more nuanced
> insights into the relationship between personality and prejudice.

